# win4lin

## curbat

Установил эту из portage никак не получается установить windows c лицензионного диска win98se 

Checking the system.

A Windows boot floppy is needed to complete the load of

of Windows.

The Windows boot floppy must match the version of Windows

you are loading.

You can use a real floppy or image file of such a floppy.

Do you have an appropriate real Windows boot floppy now ? (y/n/q) y

Insert the floppy in the drive and then press return

Reading the floppy.

2880+0 входных записей

2880+0 выходных записей

You may now remove the floppy from the drive.

Copying the Windows files.

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

+++++++++++++++

Set locale info for current system.

Pre-Installation Phase: Installing minimal DOS system...

Installing DOS system files.

Configuring DOS image files.

BIOS V2.09 Copyright 1984, 1985 Award Software Inc.

Quadtel Expanded Memory Manager Copyright(c) 1989, 1990 Quadtel Corp.

All Rights Reserved

Making MDA Image.

CODESET_NS: dos: ERROR: Translation of UNIX code set 'KOI8-R' is not supported.

    (Code set file '/usr/lib/merge/lcs/KOI8-R' was not found.  err=-1)

Using code set '8859' instead.

MERGE_NL: dos: ERROR: Win4Lin drivers are not loaded or

  not available for use.  Cannot run DOS or Windows.

  Either Win4Lin is not fully installed on your system, or the

  drivers cannot load, or too many simultaneous users.

WARNING: MDA image was not made.

(10)

WARNING: No image files were made.

WARNING: Images creation failed.

ERROR: Failed to make all DOS image files.

 Installation of DOS partialy failed.

ERROR: loadwindowsCD: The pre-installation of DOS has failed.

This is likely due to a damaged boot floppy or image, or one

that is incompatible with your Windows media.

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

Может нужно eng windows ставить?

----------

## Metallic

Может стоит указать 

```
export DISPLAY=:0.0
```

  :Wink: 

----------

## hlroad

 *curbat wrote:*   

> Может нужно eng windows ставить?

 

Несколько лет назад он русские версии не признавал в упор - не знаю, как сейчас.

----------

## curbat

 *Metallic wrote:*   

> Может стоит указать 
> 
> ```
> export DISPLAY=:0.0
> ```
> ...

 

А где его указать?

----------

## Metallic

Перед тем как запускать win4lin в терминале прямо, но это думаю не поможет т.к.

```
WARNING: MDA image was not made.

(10)

WARNING: No image files were made.

WARNING: Images creation failed.

ERROR: Failed to make all DOS image files.

Installation of DOS partialy failed.

ERROR: loadwindowsCD: The pre-installation of DOS has failed.

This is likely due to a damaged boot floppy or image, or one

that is incompatible with your Windows media.

Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server

Xlib: No protocol specified

```

----------

## ak74

У меня русский win98 se заработал без проблем.

Может быть проблемы с локалью? У меня Unicode.

И откуда вы взяли загрузочный диск? У меня его образ считался прямо с СД.

----------

## curbat

Загрузочный создал при начале установки win98 которую скачал с sys.net.ru .А локаль у меня KOI8-R.Сейчас одну ошибку даёт ERROR: Win4Lin drivers are not loaded or not available for use.

----------

## ak74

Э-э-э. Боюсь так не пойдет. Я тоже когда устанавливался перерыл весь интернет в поисках загрузочной дискеты. И ни один образ не подошел. Пришлось искать диск с точной копией win98 se. Этот диск загрузочный - с него win4lin'у удалось взять образ. До этого у меня похожие ошибки были кажется.

А кстати как вы ядро патчили? И какой оно у вас версии?

----------

## curbat

Я делаю по 

http://simple.linux.by/win4lin/index.html

и

http://www.pickledonion.net/howto_ebuild.php

Пока ешё не закончил

----------

## ak74

Я тоже делал по этому описанию, но загрузочный диск с www.bootdisk.com мне не подошел.

----------

## heal

Я несколько раз удачно устанавливал Win4Lin и по своему опыту скажу, что ошибка MERGE_NL: dos: ERROR: Win4Lin drivers are not loaded or not available for use. Cannot run DOS or Windows. появляется тогда, когда ей самой вздумается. Берите ядро с http://www.pickledonion.net/ и все должно нормально установиться.

Что касается CODESET_NS: dos: ERROR: Translation of UNIX code set 'KOI8-R' is not supported., то в /usr/lib/merge/lcs/ надо просто скопировать файл koi8-r как KOI8-R.

----------

## curbat

Спасибо за участие всё отлично заработало,в том числе и 1с под 98.Ради него и ставил.

----------

